# Do you have a pet name for any of your guns?



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

I was at Gunsite a couple of years ago shooting my .300 WSM. After about 200 rds. the first day I was getting a little sore. Eric, our instructor had us practicing shooting positions, we were in the squating position and I got rolled when I shot. Eric called me a wuss! I told him to try it and see how he did as the recoil was pretty tough. He tried it and got rolled too! :mrgreen: 

He said "That rifle is a punisher", ergo it will forever be called "The Punisher"

how about you?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I used to own a little Saturday-Night Special Phoenix Arms .22 pistol that was terribly loud, so I named it the Noisy Crickett

Chaser has a Sig Mosquito that he calls the Mennacing Mosquito


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I did a special job at work that yielded me some extra cash, so I used part of it to buy my 54 TC Renegade. Since the job was for the state of Missouri, I named it 'Ol Missouri. Since then it has taken many, many mulies and some of the guys call it 'Ol Misery.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I always wanted the side of my Remington 7600 pump .270 etched with the word "curiosity". Cause we all know... Curiosity killed the cat... :lol:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I used to own a little Saturday-Night Special *Phoenix Arms .22 *pistol that was terribly loud, so I named it the Noisy Crickett


hey I have one of those,, and that is EXACTLY what I call it. Great little guns IMO. I can still get them for about 125-130 NIB and for the price they cant be beat!

My carry gun is known as "The Business!" or "The Persuader" 
My 30-06 Lightweight Ruger M77 is known to a couple females I take shooting as "The Pain"


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My new 700 in 30-06 carries the name Delores! I think that is what the hunter called his on Open Season, I think??


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I have an old Remington 700 in .270 that was handed down to me from my grandmother. She killed more big game with that thing than I will EVER have a chance to... Anyway, I affectionately call it "Grandma". My father has grandpa's old .300 Savage lever and you guessed it... its name is "Grandpa".


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Gee LeDouche said:


> [quote="Bax*":15jmxmvn]I used to own a little Saturday-Night Special *Phoenix Arms .22 *pistol that was terribly loud, so I named it the Noisy Crickett


hey I have one of those,, and that is EXACTLY what I call it. Great little guns IMO. I can still get them for about 125-130 NIB and for the price they cant be beat!

[/quote:15jmxmvn]

They are fun little guns IMO, and thats about what I paid for mine as well at Doug's. I ended up selling it because I never shot it. My only complaint was that the brass would crack in it periodically and get stuck in the chamber. So I would need to carry a cleaning kit with me to pop it out. But that only happened once in a while


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> I have an old Remington 700 in .270 that was handed down to me from my grandmother. She killed more big game with that thing than I will EVER have a chance to... Anyway, I affectionately call it "Grandma". My father has grandpa's old .300 Savage lever and you guessed it... its name is "Grandpa".


Seems a little generic to me, why not Bessie and Ralph or whatever their names are? That is pretty cool to have though!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> [quote="Gee LeDouche":3lrdnuvb][quote="Bax*":3lrdnuvb]I used to own a little Saturday-Night Special *Phoenix Arms .22 *pistol that was terribly loud, so I named it the Noisy Crickett


hey I have one of those,, and that is EXACTLY what I call it. Great little guns IMO. I can still get them for about 125-130 NIB and for the price they cant be beat!

[/quote:3lrdnuvb]

They are fun little guns IMO, and thats about what I paid for mine as well at Doug's. I ended up selling it because I never shot it. My only complaint was that the brass would crack in it periodically and get stuck in the chamber. So I would need to carry a cleaning kit with me to pop it out. But that only happened once in a while[/quote:3lrdnuvb]

Was yours a black one or the silver one? I have found that the black ones are a tiny bit more ammo sensative than the silver ones. after about 100 rounds of "break in" rounds through the silver ones they seem to function pretty good. I havent had any problems with cracking brass yet. they arent the most accurate guns I've ever shot but they sure are fun.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I had a silver one. The more I think back on it, there was just one brand that cracked, it was Remington Sub-Sonic .22s...... Everything else worked fairly well


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> My new 700 in 30-06 carries the name Delores! I think that is what the hunter called his on Open Season, I think??


Edit-I had the name wrong, no wonder the dang rifle kept missing, typical woman! Got offended that I called her my ex girlfriend's name! I think the next one will be a male rifle! :lol: 
It is Lorraine!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Ol' Betsy is as reliable as they come. 8)


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

I still use the Remington 30-06 my dad gave me when I was 16 and over the years we have called it meat in the pot. My oldest son named his 30-06 that I gave him Fancy named after the country song here's your one shot Fancy don't let me down.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Isn't that song about a mother who forced her daughter into a life of prostitution? And Fancy was her name? Huh.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > My new 700 in 30-06 carries the name Delores! I think that is what the hunter called his on Open Season, I think??
> ...


I thought you said her name was Mulva??


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

****, you beat me to it! :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Sometimes I call my .204 Red Mist.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Sometimes I call my .204 Red Mist.


 :lol: All .204's are called "RED MIST". :lol:


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

"Poison"
Rem 700, 338WM 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Huge29 said:
> ...


Nice, what was the piece of anatomy with which it rhymed? Can't remember that part.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > Huge29 said:
> ...


Now THAT is funny!


----------

